# irked.



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

keskin wheels...the kt1 for example, are one piece. They have glued on 'bolts', to make them resemble multi-piece wheels, and to look more like the OZ futuras they're replicas of. why is this ok? it's really, really lame.
--
Just somethin that bugs me i guess.




_Modified by JRon24 at 12:20 AM 12-15-2006_


----------



## Rub a dub dub (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: irked. (JRon24)*

looks


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: irked. (JRon24)*

you raise an interesting point. doug's running an interfooler though and no one seems to care


----------



## VOLKSATAN (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: irked. (JRon24)*

Preach it brother!
Praise the L-a-w-e-r-e-d.
Can I get a mutha-****in' witness!
-Dave


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

im gunna run an interfooler infront of m intercooler. my air is gunna be soooo coool


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: irked. (jetta98k2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta98k2* »_you raise an interesting point. doug's running an interfooler though and no one seems to care









thats because hes much cooler than everyone else http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: irked. (JRon24)*

I don't like either.


----------



## kidiot (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: irked. (ThatGuy)*

i dont really care. i've seen bobby's car.


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

i know, it's a bad example....ignore that.
the point is easy to understand, just roll with it.


----------



## n0rdicalex (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: irked. (JRon24)*

nut swingin?


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: irked. (JRon24)*

i think its because performance is always scrutinized for effectiveness, while looks aren't. looks are an illusion, while performance is a quantity.


----------



## soccergk (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: irked. (jetta98k2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta98k2* »_you raise an interesting point. doug's running an interfooler though and no one seems to care










but that will all change soon...fake multipiece wheels wont


----------



## VOLKSATAN (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: irked. (Sandlock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sandlock* »_i think its because performance is always scrutinized for effectiveness, while looks aren't. looks are an illusion, while performance is a quantity.

You mean quantitative?
-Dave


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: irked. (n0rdicalex)*

you know what the said thing is... some people with kt1s dont even know that they are replicas of futuras and even funnier they dont know thier not splities


----------



## kidiot (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: irked. (V cake W)*

some people are getting dz exklusivs and dont really care either though. I've spent more money on wheels than most have on their cars, so excuse me if i just dont give a **** about others opinions on wheels.
Since this is a hypocritical thread. Wider wheels in the rear on front wheel drive cars. FTW.


_Modified by harnessed_in_slums at 9:21 PM 12-14-2006_


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: irked. (harnessed_in_slums)*


_Quote, originally posted by *harnessed_in_slums* »_Since this is a hypocritical thread. Wider wheels in the rear on front wheel drive cars. FTW.

sounds like sarcasm to me, not hypocrisy


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *harnessed_in_slums* »_Since this is a hypocritical thread. Wider wheels in the rear on front wheel drive cars.

**** man, don't do that.


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: irked. (VOLKSATAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VOLKSATAN* »_
You mean quantitative?
-Dave

Well due to the tense I was using for illusion, 'quantity' fit. I'd have to say 
'while performance is quantitative' to correct my english. I just went with it.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: irked. (Sandlock)*

i'm not gunna say anything, but...


----------



## Taxidub_3281 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: irked. (JRon24)*

Keskin KT1s are one of my favorite wheels only because my favorite are OZ futuras... But I cant find OZ futuras and honestly what is all they hype about split wheels... yea they are cool but not everyone has the funds to buy 2 or 3 piece wheels so they get what they think looks good... can you blame them?


----------



## Vayastyle (Jan 26, 2005)

bump :thumbup:


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hahaha


----------



## Clyde Smith (Apr 22, 2009)

kidiot said:


> i dont really care. i've seen bobby's car.


I still haven't


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

i'd rather get a different, original one piece wheel over a "fake" 3 piece wheel that's not really 3 piece...just my opinion.


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

I love fake wheels.


----------

